
Marketers and ad buyers are moving away from Vine - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/video-stars-are-withering-on-the-vine-1463152655
======
swang
Maybe because their video player takes forever to load and so you go off and
do something else and then all of a sudden you get a REALLY LOUD VIDEO playing
in one of your tabs that you can't find and it's some dude yelling
FUUCCKKKKKKK for 6 seconds.. or something.

Then it autoplays forever.

Edit: Does anybody get this problem? Vines take forever for me to load so I
can imagine how many people just don't bother if this happens for everyone.

------
kdamken
People were still using Vine?

~~~
TillE
It's pretty good for when you basically want an animated GIF with sound. Works
well for cute animal clips that wind up on Tumblr.

But I don't see how you get a viable business model out of that.

~~~
chatmasta
Yeah, no way you could get a business out of GIFs right?

[http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/16/giphy-closes-55-million-
ser...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/16/giphy-closes-55-million-series-c-
at-a-300-million-post-money-valuation/)

(In all seriousness, I think the recent GBoard is an example of how gifs can
play a central role in the user's OS, which is prime real estate)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Investment != business.

~~~
chatmasta
Agreed, but most investors will not part with that kind of money unless they
believe in the plan for turning it into way more money (... at least I hope
so.)

Of course, some investors are idiots, so you have to take their confidence
with a grain of salt. But the past decade has proved that there is value to
building a large and loyal userbase. As long as big companies continue to
acquire those userbases for large price tags, investing in the userbases can
remain a justifiably smart idea.

------
peonicles
> Some Vine stars charge as much as six figures for a branded Vine, a pricey
> bet for buyers.

6 figures, for 6 seconds of video. Sounds about right.

------
a_small_island
Can't even read the article with the distracting autoplay vines repeating over
and over. Worse than autorepeat gifs.

~~~
notatoad
I strongly recommend the "Desktop AMP" chrome extension, which automatically
redirects to the AMP version on any news site that has it. In addition to
suppressing stupid embeds, it cleans up the formatting and skips paywalls.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%E2%9A%A1%EF%B8%8F...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%E2%9A%A1%EF%B8%8F-desktop-
amp/igokgmnkplcfgnegidccbgmlnecaffhh?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

~~~
cylinder
My gripe with AMP is I can't share the link.

